# Arranque de encendido de motor inteligente



## luchotronic (Abr 3, 2017)

Hola amigos un saludo a todos, tengo una duda muy grande que ya me canse de buscar la informacion en google, bueno pasa que yo vi en automoviles algunos modelos de 2010 para arriba y en el momento de dar arranque al motor con la llave solo le dan un pulso y el motor  de arranque hace girar al motor y lo enciende cortandose automaticamente el motor de arranque, quisiera saber quien sabe este circuito o si lo venden, ojo que solamente dio un pulso al momento de dar matcha, start o arranque de encendido como lo conoscan y luego lo suelta y el arranque empieza a funcionar hasta que enciende el motor y automaticamente el arranque deja de funcionar una vez que el motor esta encendido, alguien tiene alguna idea de como funciona este sistema que la verdad que busco y busco y no hallo nada, espero su ayuda amigos gracias. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2017)

No creo que se venda comercialmente, pero estimo que no debe ser muy complicado de hacer.
Un temporizado acciona el motor de arranque y un detector de RPM resetea el temporizado e inhibe su funcionamiento mientras el motor se encuentre funcionando.


----------



## pppppo (Abr 3, 2017)

Marca, modelo, año a ver si se puede encontrar algo, me imagino debe ser una funcion de la ecu, aunque podria ser de un modulo anexo....????.


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 3, 2017)

Igual lo primero que pensé es que la ECU al detectar que el motor trabaja debería poder inhibir el motor de arranque.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2017)

pppppo dijo:


> Marca, modelo, año a ver si se puede encontrar algo, me imagino *debe ser una funcion de la ecu,* aunque podria ser de un modulo anexo....????.



Yo pienso lo mismo. 

Creo entender que desea agregar esta función a un vehículo que  la posee.


----------



## opamp (Abr 3, 2017)

Si solo son unos segundos en START, deberíamos moderarlo por fomentar: La Ley del Mínimo Esfuerzo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2017)

opamp dijo:


> Si solo son unos segundos en START, *deberíamos moderarlo por fomentar: La Ley del Mínimo Esfuerzo.*



Por ahora no, ya que solo está pidiendo una idea.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2017)

Lo utilizan para encender el automotor con llavero a la distancia . . .  re re re canchero


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 3, 2017)

Hola, además el sistema, debe tener un time-out, por si no arranca en un tiempo"x".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2017)

Es cómo el auto-arranque de grupos electrógenos.

Tira el arranque , si arranca detiene el burro , sinó luego de 3 segundos también lo detiene , espera unos 10 segundos y va de vuelta , luego de 3 , 4 o 5 intentos , le da fin y cancela.

Saludos !


----------



## opamp (Abr 3, 2017)

A mi hermana se lo empujaban todas las mañanas, me refiero al coche, cambió por una batería de más Ah y todo se arregló, me regaló la batería vieja de 55Ah nominales y marcaba con el densímetro 75% de carga aproximadamente la puse a mi toyotita viejo y arranca normalmente. Parece que también lee el estado de la batería antes de arrancar automáticamente.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 3, 2017)

hola Bueno ., doy una idea (no me reten)​ Hay en el mercado ., como repuesto (argentino ., en el boliviano no se)​ El aranque ., por control remoto para este tipo de motos​ Ver el archivo adjunto 95132​ A diferencia de los autos ., estas motos no tienen "bendix" ., sino que llevan rele de aranque o "chanchita"​ Que es un rele ., igual al que tienen los diesel ., en el manejo de las bujias de calentamiento​ Se puede intervenir facilmente en la caja receptora., y colocar "un pulsador en paralelo" con el comando receptor del remoto​


----------



## Manbade (Abr 4, 2017)

Lo lleva de serie el Mercedes Clk del 2001. Supongo que todos los de la época. En desguaces La Torre seguro que se puede sacar de un coche.
Saludos
F


enviado desde mi Sinclair Spectrum 16k


----------



## juliocesar71 (Jun 5, 2019)

Saludos a todos.
Estoy restaurando un generador eléctrico a 110 VAC modelo 1983, mi inquietud es si se podría colocar un circuito arrancador a fin de no tener que halar de la cuerda. Si es así me podrían facilitar el diagrama a fin de implementarlo. Mil gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2019)

Tiene burro-motor eléctrico de arranque ?


----------



## juliocesar71 (Jun 5, 2019)

No tiene burro motor.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 5, 2019)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> No tiene burro motor.


Hola, pues sería el primer tema a solventar.


----------



## juliocesar71 (Jun 5, 2019)

Como seria la implementacion del sistema, agradezco sus aportes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2019)

Primero será una tarea mecánica , adaptar algún motor de arranque eléctrico.


----------



## juliocesar71 (Jun 5, 2019)

Sera adaptar un motor a 12VCC


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 5, 2019)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Como seria la implementacion del sistema, agradezco sus aportes.


A ver veamos, entiendes cómo funciona un sistema de arranque por motor eléctrico?
No sé trata de instalar un motor eléctrico y ya, requiere mecanismo de bendix. Por lo gral. se añade algo específico, más la corona montada al cigüeñal.
Además hay que añadir un sistema que gestione cuándo arrancar y por otro lado, que cuándo recibe la orden de arranque detecte las revoluciones mínimas alcanzadas por el motor, para inhibir el arranque.
Y por otro lado, si no se produce el arranque, esperar unos segundos y dar remarcha de varios intentos(cómo lo haría un conductor)
Pero para eso, se necesitan conocimientos.
No es cuestión de un simple aporte y ya. Depende de que opciones hay posibles/económicas y demás.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 5, 2019)

Lo primero es claramente un problema mecánico y no sencillo.


Mmmmm ¿Y usar el alternador de motor de arranque con un inversor? /desvariation mode


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## juliocesar71 (Jun 5, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> A ver veamos, entiendes cómo funciona un sistema de arranque por motor eléctrico?
> No sé trata de instalar un motor eléctrico y ya, requiere mecanismo de bendix. Por lo gral. se añade algo específico, más la corona montada al cigüeñal.
> Además hay que añadir un sistema que gestione cuándo arrancar y por otro lado, que cuándo recibe la orden de arranque detecte las revoluciones mínimas alcanzadas por el motor, para inhibir el arranque.
> Y por otro lado, si no se produce el arranque, esperar unos segundos y dar remarcha de varios intentos(cómo lo haría un conductor)
> ...


Comprendo, parece algo complejo.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 6, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> Lo primero es claramente un problema mecánico y no sencillo.
> 
> 
> Mmmmm ¿Y usar el alternador de motor de arranque con un inversor? /desvariation mode



Hace muchas decadas atras existía el dinastart, cuando se ponia en marcha el motor era starter y cuando el motor estaba en marcha era dinamo, era tan malo que no cumplía ninguna de las dos funciones.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 6, 2019)

Pues creo que casi todos los coches con start&stop actuales van así.
El bendix sufre bastante de un uso intensivo.


----------



## clicaca (Sep 7, 2020)

bueno yo tengo mi carro de 1998 que no viene de fabrica con ese encendido, lo diseñe e instale y trabaja muy bien, aprovechando el asistente virtual instalado en el mismo, se trata de un sensor optico que va directo a un puerto de mi arduino, lo demas e programacion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2020)

Y si subes el proyecto completo como aporte ?


----------

